# Ultra Instant Bike Tire Inflator Sealer



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

The other day, my buddy helped someone out on the trail who had an air leak in their tire which soon went to a flat. My buddy lent him his can of Ultra Instant Bike Tire Inflator Sealer, seemed to work pretty well for the time being, assuming that the guy was able to get to his car with the sealent. As he was putting in the green sealer, you can see the tire inflate....although a lot of it seemed to spray on the valve stem and tire itself. Any body use this stuff or something similar that you'd recommend?


----------



## Hardtail4me (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use that product...or one like it. Most experienced riders carry a small pump in their Camelback...or co2, tire lever, patches and/or new tube. I'd much rather take a few moments & fix it correctly.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Hardtail4me said:


> I personally wouldn't use that product...or one like it. Most experienced riders carry a small pump in their Camelback...or co2, tire lever, patches and/or new tube. I'd much rather take a few moments & fix it correctly.


if your tubeless this could be awesome if it was smaller. quick and sealant does a great job if its good sealant.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

a can of that stuff more than likely costs more than a tube..


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

i like the slime stuff. just gotta replace tube in time before you blow out the tube with 6 punctures maybe put more slime in too ha.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> i like the slime stuff. just gotta replace tube in time before you blow out the tube with 6 punctures maybe put more slime in too ha.


Slime works this way too, you can put it in the valve stem of a tubed tire after you start to get a leak? It inflates the tire too?


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

I use the 6oz. cans from Wal Mart and it works. It seals punctures from blackberry thorns, not sure about larger holes. Filling a tire without spillage takes practice and is easier with the smaller cans because one entire can fills one tire.


----------



## oldbikeman (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like this product. Let's face it. If you have a flat tire you want to get it fixed fast and get back on the road. This product will let you do just that. I have used on my own bike and have assisted others. If you feel the tube is ruined why not use this product anyway. What have you got to lose?


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

I like patches and since I carry both patches and a mini pump with me at all times, fixing a tube the correct way on the trail takes 5min or less! Then I dont have to touch it ever agin until the next time around. Once I get 2 patches on a tube, I'll replace it when I get home.
I never use that stuff except in car type emegencies for others. I have a compressor and tire patch kit in my truck and in the trunk of my car, so I'd say that I'll never use the stuff even though I have the Slime can for a trailer flat quick fix.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah i can fix flats fairly quickly.. and even if its not perfect, it'll get you riding and you can change the tube when you get home. i usually have a spare tube in my car, so at least its not too far away if i really need one, but that's really rare.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Dirtydogg said:


> I like patches and since I carry both patches and a mini pump with me at all times, fixing a tube the correct way on the trail takes 5min or less! Then I dont have to touch it ever agin until the next time around. Once I get 2 patches on a tube, I'll replace it when I get home.
> I never use that stuff except in car type emegencies for others. I have a compressor and tire patch kit in my truck and in the trunk of my car, so I'd say that I'll never use the stuff even though I have the Slime can for a trailer flat quick fix.


Wait Why would you replace a tube after 2 patches? I've had some tubes that were spotted like ladybugs before something happened to them. (Most of the time I just break off the presta valve screw off by accident) The deformation that the patch causes doesnt matter once you air up the tube inside the tire. Dude try it. You wont notice the difference and you'll save some money for a nice accessory or something.


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

Millfox said:


> Wait Why would you replace a tube after 2 patches? I've had some tubes that were spotted like ladybugs before something happened to them. (Most of the time I just break off the presta valve screw off by accident) The deformation that the patch causes doesnt matter once you air up the tube inside the tire. Dude try it. You wont notice the difference and you'll save some money for a nice accessory or something.


Because I'm a maintenance freak! I'd keep a spare bike on my back if I could find a way to strap it down...hahahahhahaaa
I dont get flats very often so it's not a big deal really. My buddy had a ton patches on his one tire because heended up buying him a tube because I was tired of him using my pump. He had like $10 worth of patches on just the one tube..lol


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i find its a beginner thing to replace tubes after one patch. my more experienced friends have numerous patches, but my friends who are fairly new are quick to change out tubes because they don't trust them. its just an experience thing i think.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't use these. Changing a tube really isn't all that hard. I usually take a spare tube on the trail to change.


----------

